
Show HN: I made a Pomodoro radio for coders and makers - wimgz
https://pomo.chat/
======
harianus
Haha, love this website. If I'm coding alone it feels like being part of a
group.

One point: maybe make it clear you can't post when not having a break.

~~~
wimgz
Hey thanks! You should get a reply from the bot when trying to post. Only the
bot commands (/done, /upvote, /downvote) are available during the work
sessions

~~~
harianus
You fixed it, that's fast ;)

------
QuelqueChose
Love the idea for the app. There's something else that I've just noticed about
your profile as a creator that's certainly captured my interest, and now I'm
wondering what kind of story there can be behind it.

If you don't mind my asking, how did it happen that Barack Obama follows you
on Twitter?

Again, really cool job on the app:).

~~~
wimgz
I think he used to follow back a lot around the time when I created my Twitter
profile :)

------
quickthrower2
Is this meant to be on loudspeaker, so the whole office is beating to the same
drum? I can imagine a weird scenario with a quiet office, can hear a pin drop
then suddenly everyone is dancing on their desks.

~~~
wimgz
I hadn't thought about that use case yet

------
adobeeee
Brilliant and fives me an incentive to actually complete a pomodoro

------
shinryuu
Love it! Going to try it out at work on monday :)

------
hugovanderhorst
Ha this is great! Will try this out soon

~~~
wimgz
thanks! let me know if i can improve it

------
wiseleo
Nifty. :)

